# Want to start 5 y/o Chihuahua on the PREY MODEL RAW DIET :) Need some help!



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All! I need some help/advice. Looking to start my 5 year old Chihuahua out on the PMR diet. I just had him on pre-made raw for 2 months - NV Raw Lamb Patties and also tried a bit of Primal's Raw Rabbit Patties. He isn't doing so hot...very sleepy and tired all the time - not necessarlily lethargic...but just not his normal energetic self..sorta like something is off with him. This has been going on for the full 2 months he has been on pre-made raw. He also has a lot of acid reflux hours after eatting with the pre-made raw (I believe the higher fat content is causing this)  Other then those issues, his coat looks great, eyes look great, poops are very good, firm and small - goes everyday once or twice a day. He just is acting out of his norm, making me believe something isn't right with him, or he isn't feeling well. 

SO, I switched him back to his normal kibble for now (Fromm - Pork and Applesauce). I want to try out the PMR diet to see if I will have success with that. He is 8 lbs, so I would be feeding him a total of 3.2 oz a day with 0.32 oz being bone, 0.32 oz being organ, and 2.56 oz being muscle meat...correct?? Very nervous I won't do things the right way and he will be lacking nutrients. I really want to measure the stuff out on a digital scale...if not, what would you guys suggest as being the correct portion size to feed an 8 lb dog, twice a day?? I know to start out with chicken..but what part of the chicken, and how much? I don't want to give him too much or too little. Also, is it best to ease the organs in after about a month of just chicken muscle meat? I do not feel comfortable feeding the bone..i would do the pre-ground bone route. Can anyone help with advice/how to start a 8 lb dog off on PMR? (I sort of need guidelines that are directly for an 8 lb dog). Please help! Both Rio and I thank you


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome, and congrats on choosing to go to PMR. 

When i wean my little shelties from mom to raw we use:

Cornish game hens - they are small, easy to portion out and the bone is soft
Chicken necks - with the skin removed are good for tiny dogs - we also use chicken backs and cut into small serving sizes, eventually chicken hearts
Quail - small, soft bones, easy to portion 
Rabbit - all parts
Turkey - hearts and meat
Pork - ribs, meat, heart
Beef - ribs, meat, heart, liver, 
Sardines, anchovy (low sodium), 
Duck - necks, wings, feet, hearts

These are all pretty easy on little dogs. Start with the chicken or cornish game hens (which are little chickens)

You don't have to be too worried about percentages. If her stool is runny, loose she needs more bone, if stools are dry and chalky then add a little more meat. Check some of the other threads and stickies and you will find tons of info. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay you made it over here! Here's some links that might help. 

RawFedCanines-WI : RawFedCanines-WI

Raw Diet, Raw Dog Food, Wisconsin - Fox Cities, Kenosha, Milwaukee

Wisconsin Delivery | My Pet Carnivore

I don't know which side of Wisconsin you're on, but there's some link that might have something.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You don't need to feed the 80/10/10 ratio at each meal. It is balance over time. For my dogs I figure it out based on a week's worth of meals. Small dogs do fine eating bones. I have a very small Jack Russell Terrier who is 8 lbs and a 7 lb Toy Fox Terrier who are raw fed. I started the TFT on raw at 8 weeks when he was just 2lbs and he was eating through bones in about 2 weeks. He eats turkey necks, chicken legs and thighs, beef and pork ribs with no problems what so ever. Toy breeds really need to eat bones to keep their teeth clean.


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

@SaharaNight Boxers - Yes! I did make it over here  I'm thinking of ordering from that site you provided me with. If not, would grocery store meat be ok? Do they even sell organs in the grocery store?! i'm not sure! lol. 

Also, since he is a bit senstive to higher fat content (acid reflux), what are some of the "lower fat" meats and organs recommended? I probably should also remove all skins for that purpose, correct? 

So to basically start out, if I decide to order from that site, I would order the Ground Chicken without Giblets to start out with since there are no organs in it. Then maybe after a month, I would add in some chicken liver, correct? And then maybe after 2 months, I would be able to start on other proteins (turkey, duck, etc)? How often do I rotate after that? I don't have much freezer space. I feel so overwhelmed


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I just wanted to say welcome and I'm glad you posted over here.


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry guys.. i dont think my posts are posting right now.. I think its because I'm new and they have to be monitored...


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok.. now they are showing! I typed a pretty long post a while ago and it didn't show! I feel very overwhelmed with this...i am very concerned I wouldn't be giving my pooch the correct amount of nutrients he needs..or giving him too much. What are some of the best meats and organs for acid reflux (which Rio has, but only really when he eats higher fat kibble or premade raw). I dont get what kathylcsw means the 80/10/10 over a week. Does that mean that I would take his total feeding amount per day (3.2 oz) x 7 days = 22.40 oz. Then take 10% of that which would be 2.24 oz of organ per week and 2.24 oz of bone per week which leaves 17.92 of muscle meat per week. Is that correct? How do you exactly balance it out over a week? But it seems they would need bone everyday to keep firmer stools? Gah, I'm so confused!! Do i need to add any vitamins or supplements?

Second thing...I think I would feel comfortable ordering from one of the websites SaharaNight Boxers posted. Starting out, would I just order The chicken that has bone without any organs in it? Then maybe after a month add in some chicken liver or something? Then after two months start adding new protein? How often do I have to rotate?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sort of, you can feed organs daily or weekly. If you fed weekly you would feed the 2.24 ounces. Of you wanted to feed daily it'd be .16 pounds a day. It'd be easier just to feed weekly. Bone would probably be about 10% of each daily meal. Don't think about it too much. It's just about how much each individual dog needs. Loose poop=more bone, although the mixed should have a good amount. I would add in some kind of fish oil just to balance out Omega 3's, but that should be good unless she has any genetically known problems. 

I fed chicken for two weeks straight them rotated in turkey every other meal. The morning is chicken and the evening is turkey. I'm still doing that now. So yes, just chicken and bone starting out. Organs don't come in until about two months in. 

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats

That should help.


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok.. So I'm going to order the chicken with bone in it. I don't think I have to worry about bone content like you said, since its already in there...so I'd just be feeding him 3.2 oz a day of that, correct? What if I wanted to order a whole chicken and give him a thigh with bone in and let him eat the bone? Would I just then give him the 3.2 oz of meat on that bone for the day and let him eat the whole bone that day? Then I wouldn't have to worry about bone for the rest of the week? I'm confused on if I want to give him pieces of meat with the bone in..


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, split into two meals. 

And I believe necks are best for starting little dogs.

You don't want to give too much bone at one time though because he could become constipated.


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks  sorry for all the questions..I just want to do it right and now harm my lil man. One last question for now! Will he be getting all his nutrients by just feeding him the chicken muscle meat with the minced bone in the beginning at 3.2 oz per day? or should I be supplying a supplement during this time period where it's just plain chicken meat and bone?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

He's fine. It takes at least a year for a mineral or vitamin deficiency to develop. He'll be fine. 

Which place are you ordering from?


----------



## chichi_mom (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going to order from My Pet Carnivore tomorrow. The ground chicken without giblets is what I will be starting off with. I just need to have confidence..I'm sure everything will go fine. I really hope this works out better for him then the premade raw.


----------

